# Plant I'D please



## Dazdaniel (Apr 26, 2017)

Plant on driftwood with 3 shoots shooting up. Bought from local fish store and no one know the names.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

I don't know what it is, but it is very cool. The vertical stems could be developing flowers. A photo of the flower would be a big help.


----------



## Dazdaniel (Apr 26, 2017)

Michael said:


> Welcome to APC!
> 
> I don't know what it is, but it is very cool. The vertical stems could be developing flowers. A photo of the flower would be a big help.


I manage to get the I'D from another forum..dwarf papyrus .seems like a pond plant rather than an aquarium plant...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

